# Online Vape Shop Uk



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Is there a decent online Vape Shop in the UK that doesn't rip the ring out of pricing? I have a mate in London who needs to buy stuff and he is messing around on eBay and coming up with some silly prices.

He is going to get a Sigelei 20W, 2 x Nautilus Tanks, Batteries and charger and some juice.

Any recomendations?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/6/14)

Problem is the currency. I have a lot of traffic from Europe on my site regarding liquids. Especially for Witchers Brew. I've seen some stores sell it for 24 Euro's. Tark reports the French are doing the same. That R350 a bottle. I'm seriously considering opening the pathway to supplying to the North. I just don't think I can handle the demand at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/6/14)

http://e-cigz.co.uk/store/
http://www.ukecigstore.com/
Have not checked their pricing.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Matthee said:


> http://e-cigz.co.uk/store/
> http://www.ukecigstore.com/
> Have not checked their pricing.



Thanks @Matthee! Just what I was looking for!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/6/14)

Matthee said:


> http://e-cigz.co.uk/store/
> http://www.ukecigstore.com/
> Have not checked their pricing.




I swear to the good lord if I ever see that VA Variant in stock I'll die. I'll buy it, and I can't afford to, and would hate myself forever in doing so. But own one, I will, even if it means forever suffering in my self hatred.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve (8/6/14)

im sure @Vern can help out here @Rob Fisher


----------



## steve (8/6/14)

10 mins in todd mentions a few uk suppliers of the nautilus


----------



## Andre (8/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I swear to the good lord if I ever see that VA Variant in stock I'll die. I'll buy it, and I can't afford to, and would hate myself forever in doing so. But own one, I will, even if it means forever suffering in my self hatred.


Ermagerd!!! 120 W!


----------



## steve (8/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I swear to the good lord if I ever see that VA Variant in stock I'll die. I'll buy it, and I can't afford to, and would hate myself forever in doing so. But own one, I will, even if it means forever suffering in my self hatred.


it is a device of beauty , no doubt


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Ermagerd!!!



No, I really can't. But I will. Damn you for posting that link! I saw it for 600. I'm too afraid to look again if it was pounds or euros. I've gone in a frenzied state all over again. I NEED A VARIANT!


----------



## steve (8/6/14)

http://www.ecigwarehouse.co.uk/sigelei-20w20-wattmod.html

price reasonable


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/6/14)

I still can't believe VA went with pulse width modulation and that it can not be changed. I'm no tech guru but what one reviewer said was so funny.

_"I can't believe I spent all this money for my Variant to sound like a f%*king Vamo"

_


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Thanks for the UK help guys... all sorted...

But thanks to the research I also spotted the Variant and got all over excited and watched the review... damn that thing can throw a dash of vapour!

Would I like one? Yes... but would I use it and appreciate it? Probably not.

PS I'm getting better... I saw a new toy and didn't do a pre-order for it. I kept looking to see where I could fit a Squonk bottle.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Xhale (8/6/14)

sorry, was out today
(here)


only just got back...all uk ecig stores try rip you a new....***hole.
I was out today at an ecig shop and they look you straight in the eye and say "yes sir, the VTR is pound99.99" (thank goodness! if it was pound100 I couldnt afford it, but OMG it's 1p less)

if the chinese do cost+10%, the uk do "whats the other guy selling it for? ok, if he can get away with it, so can we.....and our website is nicer and poshier, so price it at that + pound5 and call it "premium"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

